# EKO FRESH



## Hernwhaga (20. November 2007)

Was sagt ihr zu Eko Fresh???


----------



## dejaspeed (20. November 2007)

ehm, witzfigur mehr fällt mir atm zu ihm nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. November 2007)

was soll das sein? hört sich an wie ein milch-mix-getränk....


----------



## Kal Jerico (20. November 2007)

Der ist wichtig für unsere Gesellschaft!

Warum? Na wenns so ein talent- und hirnfreier Vollidiot schafft, dann kriegt das mit dem C-Promi Status jeder hin, der bereit ist, seine Würde für Geld zu verkaufen. Sellout Umsatzhure vom feinsten, siedelt irgendwo zwischen Monrose, Detlef Soost und heftiger Diarrhö. Deportieren (irgendwo hin, wo  Kannibalismus noch Usus ist) oder standrechtlich erschiessen als Warnung für all die Trottel, die die gleiche Nummer abziehen wollen. Eigentlich könnten wir gleich nen Contrainer mit unseren europäischen Sellout-"Stars" machen und den nach Afghanistan verschiffen- DAS wär eine Massenvernichtungswaffe. 

Und nein, dass ist kein Bushido/Aggro-Fan Diss, sondern die Meinung eines Durchschnittsbürgers. Was will man der armen Musikkultur eigentlich noch alles antun? Wer hört denn sowas? Und warum hält man dem überhaupt ein Mikro vor die Fratze? Der Tag an dem dieser Penner bei Raab reingelassen wurde, war der Tag, an dem Pro7 für mich gestorben ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (20. November 2007)

was ist ein Eko Fresh ? 

Der Neue Kühlschrank von Phillips ? 

hmm laut Kal Jericho ist das wohl eine Person ...

und was sag ich zu dem dann ...

vermutlich 

"Wie heisst du ?"

ansonsten lieber TE schreib mal nen paar Infos zu Öko Fisch oder so


----------



## Diamond1611 (20. November 2007)

kool savas - das urteil, das sagt alles über eko aus...


----------



## dejaspeed (20. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (20. November 2007)

@ Kal Jerico
danke meine Worte

Bin selber kein großer Hip Hop /rap hörer oder sow aber ma ganz ehrlich hab noch nie so schlechte lieder gehört wie von dem dazu die 'Stresserkanakendünnerspast' stimme und das unheil is perfekt. Finde manche Lieder von Aggro un co eigentlich an sich nich schlecht. manche von denen ham echt talent nur is des bei 'Eko Frisch' nich der fall. für mich der gleiche möchtegern wie 'Muschido'.


----------



## RubenPlinius (20. November 2007)

ich empfinde eko fresh lediglich als ein wenig eingebildet
ein zu großes ego kommt bei niemandem sympathisch an...und mit den leistungen die er bringt darf er sich nun mal nicht ein so großes macho gehabe leisten
bushido, sido...die jungs haben genug erfolge gehabt dass sie sich aufführen können (dürfen wollte ich nicht schreiben, das widerspräche meinem geschmack^^)
aber eko fresh...naja...
respekt vor seinem mut dass er sich traut, aber mehr als das ist seine musik leider nicht

salut


----------



## Thront (20. November 2007)

eko was? ach der der so oft "weissu was ich mein?"sagt? ja den kenne ich, der wird doch dauernd von  verprügelt ,oder?



aso: hab gerade mal nachgesehn: zählt mal mit wie oft er diesen "weissu" satz sagt.. 
schau hier.. dann weissu was ich mein..


----------



## Veragron (20. November 2007)

Meine Meinung:



Ah nein lieber nicht, dann riskier ich nen Ban. Also hier die abgespeckte version: Wtfzomglololrotflmao o,.o


----------



## Thoor (20. November 2007)

Mir kommt da ein Spruch in den Sinn:p

Musst zulange!"2Pac Eminems (M&M) nur 50Cent!Krass!"


----------



## uNrEaL2K (20. November 2007)

ring frei suckt

hoff album wird besser


----------



## Thrawns (20. November 2007)

Naja, er macht Kohle und verkauft sich halt entsprechend. Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass das echt so ein totales Vollopfer ist (genau wie Sido). Hoffe ich zumindest. Das Bushido ein Depp ist glaub ich allerdings xD


----------



## Thront (20. November 2007)

ich denke nicht das der noch viel kohle macht, sind sowieso nur die hampelmänner für irgendwelche labels die das wahre geld machen. ne geldquelle die man ausbluten lässt wenn sie nich mehr trend ist. aber er ist ja der 

fre eee ee sheste


----------



## LittleFay (20. November 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu Eko Fresh???


 Wer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (20. November 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> @ Kal Jerico
> danke meine Worte
> 
> Bin selber kein großer Hip Hop /rap hörer oder sow aber ma ganz ehrlich hab noch nie so schlechte lieder gehört wie von dem dazu die 'Stresserkanakendünnerspast' stimme und das unheil is perfekt. Finde manche Lieder von Aggro un co eigentlich an sich nich schlecht. manche von denen ham echt talent nur is des bei 'Eko Frisch' nich der fall. für mich der gleiche möchtegern wie 'Muschido'.



haha! Du solltest aber schon wissen, dass Eko mit Aggro nix am Hut hat. Ganz im Gegenteil der ist bei ersguterjunge, dem Label von Bushido und dem größten Konkurrenten zu Aggro.



Thront schrieb:


> eko was? ach der der so oft "weissu was ich mein?"sagt? ja den kenne ich, der wird doch dauernd von  verprügelt ,oder?
> aso: hab gerade mal nachgesehn: zählt mal mit wie oft er diesen "weissu" satz sagt..
> schau hier.. dann weissu was ich mein..



Hmm ja. Das ist Standard. Das sagt jeder Rapper. Genauson Wort wie "alter".

Zu Eko Fresh:
Jeder meint immer man muss ihn dissen, weil er ja das ach so große Opfer des deutschen Raps ist. Und weils jeder macht. Dennoch kann man nicht leugnen, dass er an sich ein ganz guter (aber nicht überragender) Rapper ist. Die Abrechnung war ein guter Track und Vendetta ebenfalls. Er hat auf jeden Fall Talent, aber er wirds wahrscheinlich nie mehr nach oben schaffen, dazu hat er sich in der Vergangenheit einfach zu viel erlaubt. Savas selbst hat ihn ja als das große deutsche Nachwuchstalent bezeichnet und ihn unter seine Fittiche genommen.
Aber der neue Track "Ring Frei" war auch wieder alles andere als überzeugend.


----------



## Besieger (20. November 2007)

> haha! Du solltest aber schon wissen, dass Eko mit Aggro nix am Hut hat. Ganz im Gegenteil der ist bei ersguterjunge, dem Label von Bushido und dem größten Konkurrenten zu Aggro.



hab ich das irgendwo behauptet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn das ausm context so rauskam dann tuts mer leid. außerdem is mir scheissegal bei welchem label der is. von mir aus kann der ruich bei bushido mitwerkeln dann ham sich ja zwei deppen gefunden.


----------



## Thront (20. November 2007)

> Hmm ja. Das ist Standard. Das sagt jeder Rapper. Genauson Wort wie "alter".



tut mir leid aber das ist unsinn.


----------



## glacios (21. November 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> hab ich das irgendwo behauptet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja habs ja net böse gemeint. Aber 2 Deppen? Woher willst du wissen wie intelligent/dumm Bushido oder Eko ist? Wieviele Lieder hast du schon gehört? Es gibt viele Texte von Bushido, die auch lyrisch wirklich überzeugen können und über den Standard weit hinausragen.



Thront schrieb:


> tut mir leid aber das ist unsinn.



ah ja natürlich. Du kennst dich ja auch so aus. Und nein Fanta 4 oder Beginner oder wie sie alle hießen/heißen sind für mich keine "Gangsterrapper". Und die benutzen alle diese Wörter. Ich hab genug Interviews gesehn, die das beweisen.
Außerdem, was redest du da mit? Du hörst doch gar kein Deutschrap oder?


----------



## Veragron (21. November 2007)

Ganz ruhig, sonst endet der wie fast alle andern Beiträge zu dem Thema in einem trockenen -closed-.
Und das will, glaube ich, keiner hier. Oder?


----------



## Hernwhaga (21. November 2007)

SRY der alte is ja gar net geclosed xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. November 2007)

Also, "(G)Eko Fresh" ist genauso bescheuert wie die anderen "Ich-bin-ein-Gangsta"-Typen alias Sido, Bushido und wie sie sonst noch heissen.

Für mich sind das (Wie würden die das nennen?) "Opfer".

Aber hauptsache in der 5ten Klasse die Schule abbrechen und "krasser Plastik-Gangsta" werden.
Von Gewalt und frauenfeindlichem Verhalten kann ich auch singen... -.-

Die können nichts, so ist es .... ausser sich für Geld verkaufen wie eine Nu**e. 

Naja. JoJo!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kal Jerico (21. November 2007)

> Jeder meint immer man muss ihn dissen, weil er ja das ach so große Opfer des deutschen Raps ist. Und weils jeder macht. Dennoch kann man nicht leugnen, dass er an sich ein ganz guter (aber nicht überragender) Rapper ist. Die Abrechnung war ein guter Track und Vendetta ebenfalls. Er hat auf jeden Fall Talent, aber er wirds wahrscheinlich nie mehr nach oben schaffen, dazu hat er sich in der Vergangenheit einfach zu viel erlaubt. Savas selbst hat ihn ja als das große deutsche Nachwuchstalent bezeichnet und ihn unter seine Fittiche genommen.
> Aber der neue Track "Ring Frei" war auch wieder alles andere als überzeugend.



Ich "disse" ihn vor allem, weil seine Augenbrauen buschiger als sein Oberlippenflaum sind *sich wegschmeisst vor Lachen*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Und mal ehrlich- der Kerl sieht doch auch aus wie ein "Opfer"- der könnte sich nichtmal wehren, wenn ich ihm aufs Maul hauen möchte. Hatte Deutschland jemals sowas wie einen "überragenden" Rapper? Ich denke nicht. Schon lustig wenn ein 50kg Spasti seinen Tracks so apokalyptische Namen wie "Vendetta" oder "die Abrechnung" gibt- soll besser mal was anständiges Futtern, dann sieht er auch nach was aus. Und ob Savas jemanden als "grosses deutsches Nachwuchstalent" bezeichnet oder in Ost-Peking ein Sack Reis umfällt, ist argumentativ in etwa gleich wertvoll...beides macht Eko nicht besser.

Ring frei? Wo will der kämpfen? Im Fliegengewicht gegen Mädchen?




> ja habs ja net böse gemeint. Aber 2 Deppen? Woher willst du wissen wie intelligent/dumm Bushido oder Eko ist? Wieviele Lieder hast du schon gehört? Es gibt viele Texte von Bushido, die auch lyrisch wirklich überzeugen können und über den Standard weit hinausragen.



Och bitte. In der heutigen Gesellschaft ist Intelligenz nicht mehr ein zwingendes Kriterium für Erfolg. Der Zweckopimismus von uns gemeinem Pöbel, mit dem wir diesen Leuten Intelligenz attestieren, dient lediglich dazu unser Gewissen zu beruhigen. Das die beiden Deppen (also: nicht ganz so dämlich wie Trottel, letztere währen immerhin liebenswürdig) sind, schliesst nicht aus, dass sie clevere Geschäftemacher sind (Bsp: Dieter Bohlen, dämlich wie drei Meter Feldweg...und ebenso talentfrei, aber trotzdem reich). Ich zweifle persönlich auch weniger ihre Intelligenz, sondern ihre Sozialkompetenzen an.

Diese langweilige "die Welt ist hart, aber ich bin härter" Masche funktioniert vielleicht bei so ner analogen Kampfsau wie Bruce Willis in die Hard 4.0, bei solchen Spasten, deren Kreuz schmaler als das meine sind, wirkt das allenfalls lächerlich.



> ah ja natürlich. Du kennst dich ja auch so aus. Und nein Fanta 4 oder Beginner oder wie sie alle hießen/heißen sind für mich keine "Gangsterrapper". Und die benutzen alle diese Wörter. Ich hab genug Interviews gesehn, die das beweisen.



Tjo- für gewisse Leute gibts in unseren Breitengraden keine "Gangsterraper"...warum ist er ein Gangster? Weil er am unteren sozialen Niveau in einer Ausländerreichen Plattenbau Siedlung gross geworden ist? Eko war aufm Gymnasium...sein schlimmtest Verbrechen ist und war seine Musik. Gangster Rap ist ein Konzept aus den Staaten, wo du wegen deiner Turnschuhe umgeblasen wirst und das soziale System in den unteren Schichten komplett zum erliegen gekommen ist. Es ist geradezu obzön, dass ein Mitteleuropäer von sich behauptet, diesem Konzept zu entsprechen. Die Tatsache, dass ich mit nem Katana fechten und töten kann, macht mich nicht zum Samurai- die Tatache, dass diese Clowns Sprechgesang beherrschen und aus ungünstigen sozialen Verhältnissen kommen, macht sie nicht zu Gangstern...so einfach ist das...vestehste? 


In diesem Sinne: Klatscht die Hopper an die Wand, Europa ist Rockerland!


----------



## Thront (21. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





/close ....


----------



## Szyslak (21. November 2007)

> Schon lustig wenn ein 50kg Spasti seinen Tracks so apokalyptische Namen wie \"Vendetta\" oder \"die Abrechnung\\\" gibt- soll besser mal was anständiges Futtern, dann sieht er auch nach was aus.
> In diesem Sinne: Klatscht die Hopper an die Wand, Europa ist Rockerland!


Ich höre lieber einen 50kg Spasti Vendetta rappen als nen 130kg Neandertaler 3 Minuten \"I kill you\" grunzen/gröhlen..


----------



## Kal Jerico (21. November 2007)

Wenn der 130kg Neanderthaler noch einen Namen hätte und nicht nur Bestandteil einer im Hüftschuss herbeigezauberten Metapher wäre, würd ich das vielleicht sogar noch mit einem gehässigen Kommentar quitieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir können aber gerne darüber diskutieren, ob der 130kg Neanderthaler oder Eko für den jeweiligen Musikstil repräsentativer ist *wink mit dem Zaunpfahl*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spass bei Seite. Da ich mich keines singenden (bzw. grunzenden) Neanderthalers im Punrock-Genre entsinnen kann gebe ich die Musik-ist-Geschmacksache-Keule gerne weiter an die werten Vertreter des Metals. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (21. November 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Jeder meint immer man muss ihn dissen


 Hab noch nicht versucht, ihn zu dissen... Bekommt man dann einen Splitter oder nur Staub?


----------



## Szyslak (21. November 2007)

> Wenn der 130kg Neanderthaler noch einen Namen hätte und nicht nur Bestandteil einer im Hüftschuss herbeigezauberten Metapher wäre, würd ich das vielleicht sogar noch mit einem gehässigen Kommentar quitieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Spontan fällt mir auch keiner ein muss ich gestehen.. Aber so ist halt das typische Klischee, welches man von einem Metaler hat.. Doch die von Slipknot sind glaub ich au nich grad die schmalsten..


> Wir können aber gerne darüber diskutieren, ob der 130kg Neanderthaler oder Eko für den jeweiligen Musikstil repräsentativer ist *wink mit dem Zaunpfahl*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die 130kg Neandertaler winken mit dem Zaunpfahl, die Gangsterrapper machen _KLICK KLACK BOOM_.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Spass bei Seite. Da ich mich keines singenden (bzw. grunzenden) Neanderthalers im Punrock-Genre entsinnen kann gebe ich die Musik-ist-Geschmacksache-Keule gerne weiter an die werten Vertreter des Metals.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok, da bin ich auf Schnauze gefallen.. Da erwisch ich tatsächlichen diesen minimalen Bruchteil von Nicht Metalern.. ;<


----------



## maggus (21. November 2007)

Hmm, vielleicht sollte jemand ne Maschine erfinden, die Hip Hop zu Musik macht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*SCNR*

Tja, beide Seiten sind klischeebehaftet, sei es nun der 50kg-Knöchleinmann, der mit jedem zweiten Satz "Alta, Weissu?" von sich gibt, oder der 130kg Neanderthaler, der 3 Minuten lang unverständliches Zeugs in sein Mikro grölt, und seine Kollegen dabei Musik fabirizieren, die sich anhört, als schlüge man ein sterbendes Schwein mit unglaublicher Geschwindigkeit gegen eine Mülltonne. (An dieser Stelle muss ich ein © @ Harald Schmidt setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir spontan auch kein 130kg-Neanderthaler einfällt. Und das obwohl meine Musiksammlung queerbeet durch das Metal-Genre nicht grade klein ist. Kommt vielleicht davon, dass ich die ganz krass unmelodischen Dinger mit dem 3-minütigen "I kill you" auch nicht mag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. November 2007)

maggus schrieb:


> Hmm, vielleicht sollte jemand ne Maschine erfinden, die Hip Hop zu Musik macht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*

Danke. Jetzt darf ich Eistee aufwischen.*


----------



## Veragron (21. November 2007)

Der Affe brennt übrigens. Alles andere wäre Wahnsinn.
© Misuka

Edit: Man sollte halt das Anhangzeichen vom Closed unterscheiden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. November 2007)

darf man den thread hier auch zum spamm freigeben?
allein der name wäre grund genug... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windkrieg (21. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Spontan fällt mir auch keiner ein muss ich gestehen.. Aber so ist halt das typische Klischee, welches man von einem Metaler hat.. Doch die von Slipknot sind glaub ich au nich grad die schmalsten..
> 
> Die 130kg Neandertaler winken mit dem Zaunpfahl, die Gangsterrapper machen _KLICK KLACK BOOM_..
> 
> ...



Hätte den hier im Angebot:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Fisher_%28musician%29

Sänger von Cannibal Corpse, bekanntes Lied: "I will kill you"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Topic:

Von Eko halte ich nicht viel, der hat nicht annähernd so viel Skill wie Sido, er macht halt Poprap, mehr nicht.


----------



## Hernwhaga (21. November 2007)

> Also, "(G)Eko Fresh" ist genauso bescheuert wie die anderen "Ich-bin-ein-Gangsta"-Typen alias Sido, Bushido und wie sie sonst noch heissen.





/Applaudieren


Warum sollte z.B. Sido Gangsta sein?Selbst ich(jmd der seine Mucke net hört) weiss,dass er keiner ist (hör dir strassenjunge an)  .Aber Hauptsache keine Ahnung von Hip Hop haben und weil man selbst mehr auf Metal steht dann Mist labern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ganz toll  ich sag auch net dass alle metaller satanisten sind etc -.- (und ich weiss dass sie das NET sind )



was nich heissen soll dass ich eko fresh in schutz nehme,ich  verachte den und würd em sofort auf die fresse hauen wenn der wieder back kommt


----------



## Veragron (21. November 2007)

Sicher. Haunse rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (21. November 2007)

> Hätte den hier im Angebot:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Fisher_%28musician%29
> 
> Sänger von Cannibal Corpse, bekanntes Lied: \"I will kill you\"
> ...


LOL Wie genial passt das denn in mein Beispiel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haha den nehm ich!


----------



## Thoor (21. November 2007)

*reinhuschundspamin4btc"!

*charge*

spam in b4tc

*VASNISH*


----------



## Veragron (21. November 2007)

Vanishbug.
*ZomfgLololRoxxerBAMBAMInstantpyro zünd* ahaha x(


----------



## Besieger (21. November 2007)

> ja habs ja net böse gemeint. Aber 2 Deppen? Woher willst du wissen wie intelligent/dumm Bushido oder Eko ist? Wieviele Lieder hast du schon gehört? Es gibt viele Texte von Bushido, die auch lyrisch wirklich überzeugen können und über den Standard weit hinausragen.



Ja i ahb mir die lieder von Bushido un co neigezogen. carlo coxx nutten usw und fand se einfach zu 98% kann erm sagen schelchter als die von sido,b-tight oder frauenarzt. klar 1-2 lieder warn dabei die ganz ok warn aber sonst sorry. und zu eko fresh kann mer sagen untalentiert . und wenn der ein auf großkotz amcht dann verdient ers eben ma in die fresse zu kriegen.


----------



## Veragron (21. November 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> Ja i ahb mir die lieder von Bushido un co neigezogen. carlo coxx nutten usw und fand se einfach zu 98% kann erm sagen schelchter als die von sido,b-tight oder frauenarzt. klar 1-2 lieder warn dabei die ganz ok warn aber sonst sorry. und zu eko fresh kann mer sagen untalentiert . und wenn der ein auf großkotz amcht dann verdient ers eben ma in die fresse zu kriegen.



Ahhhhja. Ok. Dann fahr mal nach Berlin. Hf und so.
Nebenbei bemerkt hat der die Intelligenz eines Sägers nichts, aber rein gar nichts mit den Inhalten seiner Lieder zu tun.


----------



## Lurock (21. November 2007)

Execute

-9276 Hp

Thread stirbt!


----------



## Veragron (21. November 2007)

*shrug*
*rezz*
*Everlasting BoP draufcast*
*nochmal *shrug* und geh*


----------



## Lurock (21. November 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> *shrug*
> *rezz*
> *Everlasting BoP draufcast*
> *nochmal *shrug* und geh*


du Leichenfledderer, der ist doch schon tot!


----------



## Veragron (21. November 2007)

Loot ftw.


----------



## Lurock (21. November 2007)

scheiße, wusste das ich irgendwas vergessen hatte....


----------



## Veragron (21. November 2007)

Jo, danke für die Epixx und das [Donnerflame, gesegnete Klinge des Eko Spam]  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (21. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. November 2007)

Sieht lecker aus. Soldatenfutter ftw (:


----------



## Thront (21. November 2007)

na schau dir mal an wies benutzt wird!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist das _dein_ Laptop?


----------



## Thront (21. November 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> ja habs ja net böse gemeint. Aber 2 Deppen? Woher willst du wissen wie intelligent/dumm Bushido oder Eko ist? Wieviele Lieder hast du schon gehört? Es gibt viele Texte von Bushido, die auch lyrisch wirklich überzeugen können und über den Standard weit hinausragen.
> ah ja natürlich. Du kennst dich ja auch so aus. Und nein Fanta 4 oder Beginner oder wie sie alle hießen/heißen sind für mich keine "Gangsterrapper". Und die benutzen alle diese Wörter. Ich hab genug Interviews gesehn, die das beweisen.
> Außerdem, was redest du da mit? Du hörst doch gar kein Deutschrap oder?





aso das ist eko fresh ein gangsta ? stimmt der sieht schon so gangstermäßig aus !!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






naja, hab gerade ärger mit dem hier, aber eko der gangsta macht den locker kalt oder ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (21. November 2007)

neeeee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



aber sorry,





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und das noch: man kann spam auch so 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



benutzen


----------



## Thront (21. November 2007)

amerikaner lieben spam, ich glaube hernwhaga auch, deswegen  hier gleich etwas mehr davon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



daraus besteht spam:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als das gibt es spam:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was man alles aus spam machen kann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achso: spam gibt es jetzt auch zu drinken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. November 2007)

ach, de danny trejo


----------



## Thront (21. November 2007)

ne is nich lemmy, sondern der der mexikaner der in allen mexikanerfilmen mitspielt, danny trejo


----------



## Lurock (21. November 2007)

sieht lemmy aber ziemlich ähnlich^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. November 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> /Applaudieren
> Warum sollte z.B. Sido Gangsta sein?Selbst ich(jmd der seine Mucke net hört) weiss,dass er keiner ist (hör dir strassenjunge an)  .Aber Hauptsache keine Ahnung von Hip Hop haben und weil man selbst mehr auf Metal steht dann Mist labern
> 
> 
> ...



Und jetzt überleg mal genau, wer sich zivilisierter verhält/redet. (Gemeint sind dabei alltägliche Situationen, die jeder kennt, wie etwa U-Bahn fahren etc.)

Hip Hopper oder Metaler? 

Na?? Denk ganz scharf nach.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. November 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Und jetzt überleg mal genau, wer sich zivilisierter verhält/redet. (Gemeint sind dabei alltägliche Situationen, die jeder kennt, wie etwa U-Bahn fahren etc.)
> 
> Hip Hopper oder Metaler?
> 
> ...



 [ironie] Das ist jetzt aber schwer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  [/ironie]


----------



## Xerodod (21. November 2007)

Ich muss leider sagen, das ich mit ihm mein Praktikum gemacht habe, und durch ihn meine Praktikumsstelle verloren habe, daher hasse ich ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. November 2007)

Xerodod schrieb:


> Ich muss leider sagen, das ich mit ihm mein Praktikum gemacht habe, und durch ihn meine Praktikumsstelle verloren habe, daher hasse ich ihn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit seiner Musik? Oder....omg...mir graut es...mit IHM???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. November 2007)

Xerodod schrieb:


> Ich muss leider sagen, das ich mit ihm mein Praktikum gemacht habe, und durch ihn meine Praktikumsstelle verloren habe, daher hasse ich ihn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du arme Socke, hast schon ein Spendenkonto eingerichtet?
Ich würd mir jede Sekunde mit dem da bezahlen lassen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. November 2007)

Echt mal. Der Typ müsste eigentlich sein Leben lang Schmerzensgeld an dich bezahlen. 

Hmm....obwohl....an uns ALLE, für seine bloße Anwesenheit. -.-


----------



## Hernwhaga (22. November 2007)

Boah schliessen -.-


----------



## Hernwhaga (22. November 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Und jetzt überleg mal genau, wer sich zivilisierter verhält/redet. (Gemeint sind dabei alltägliche Situationen, die jeder kennt, wie etwa U-Bahn fahren etc.)
> 
> Hip Hopper oder Metaler?
> 
> ...





Zum Glück lässt sich das ja ganz pauschal sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (22. November 2007)

Jetzt hab ich Hunger... Danke
Arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. November 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> Zum Glück lässt sich das ja ganz pauschal sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich gehe bei solchen Vergleichen meisstens von der Allgemeinheit aus. Was soll man auch anderes tun? Für jede einzelne Person ein eigenes psychologisches Gutachten erstellen?


----------



## Lurock (22. November 2007)

spammt ihr noch mit dem pc?
also ich nicht mehr, hab ja jezz den:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trinkt spam!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spam außerhalb des internets:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (22. November 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OTvUR4IfEE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. November 2007)

Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. November 2007)

wasn shice, aber witzig^^

PS: als ob der ein bier verträgt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. November 2007)

Fahren wir nach Berlin, oder wo immer der lebt, und füllen wir ihn mit Wodka ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (22. November 2007)

haha da werden flaschen schon mit flaschen beworfen !!


----------



## AhLuuum (22. November 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> haha da werden flaschen schon mit flaschen beworfen !!



made my day!


----------



## Lurock (22. November 2007)

wo sind auf einmal die ganzen "eko-fürsprecher" hin?
kommt wieder, ohne euch wirds langweilig! wir brauchen
was zum lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. November 2007)

Vielleicht müssen die schon schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*hust*


----------



## Lurock (22. November 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Vielleicht müssen die schon schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das wirds sein^^


----------



## Kal Jerico (23. November 2007)

Vielleicht sind sie aber auch einfach nicht so grenzdebile Helden, die über zwei Seiten ein an und für sich zu Beginn interessantes Topic zumüllen. Ist mir ein Rätsel, wie man mit Onelinern, beknackten Bildern und Nonsense auf Grundschulniveau zwei Seiten füllen kann- die Schreiber stapeln ihre Ansprüche an sich selber wohl sehr tief. Vielleicht findet mans mit 16 noch lustig, so den Post Counter noch etwas höher zu bringen- ich finds eine extrem armseelige Vorstellung.

Wenn ihr zu nem Topic nichts mehr zu sagen habt und es einfach wegen lustig mit Spam in die Top Posting Liste pusht, dann haltet doch allesamt bitte die Klappe und lasst das Thema sein. Seid ihr so verdammt unselbstständig, dass bei jedem Topic, das eurer Meinung nach nicht mehr intertessant ist, ein Mod gerannt kommen muss um es zu closen, weil daraus sonst so ein Kindergarten wie hier wird?

Topic ist gemeldet- und ich wünsche mir von ganzem Herzen, dass ihr Spezialisten ne Verwarnung kassiert. 

/ignore


----------



## AhLuuum (23. November 2007)

Und was hat das mit Unselbstständigkeit zu tun?


----------



## Veragron (23. November 2007)

Ich bin 12, mein Post counter geht mir am...Naja du weißt schon vorbei. 
Ich bin weder grenzdebil, noch ein Held.
Und ich bin schon recht selbstständig, danke.

...über spam beschweren und dabei andere beleidigen zeugt halt nicht gerade von extremer Reife. Bin nur zu faul, das grad zu melden. Vorallem den Teil mit dem grenzdebil.


----------



## Hernwhaga (23. November 2007)

ICH WAR DER FLASCHENWERFER!


----------



## Veragron (23. November 2007)

Flaschenwerfer > Flasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. November 2007)

Kal schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind sie aber auch einfach nicht so grenzdebile Helden, die über zwei Seiten ein an und für sich zu Beginn interessantes Topic zumüllen. Ist mir ein Rätsel, wie man mit Onelinern, beknackten Bildern und Nonsense auf Grundschulniveau zwei Seiten füllen kann- die Schreiber stapeln ihre Ansprüche an sich selber wohl sehr tief. Vielleicht findet mans mit 16 noch lustig, so den Post Counter noch etwas höher zu bringen- ich finds eine extrem armseelige Vorstellung.
> 
> Wenn ihr zu nem Topic nichts mehr zu sagen habt und es einfach wegen lustig mit Spam in die Top Posting Liste pusht, dann haltet doch allesamt bitte die Klappe und lasst das Thema sein. Seid ihr so verdammt unselbstständig, dass bei jedem Topic, das eurer Meinung nach nicht mehr intertessant ist, ein Mod gerannt kommen muss um es zu closen, weil daraus sonst so ein Kindergarten wie hier wird?
> 
> ...



1. Kann sein das man das mit 16 noch lustig findet, aber da ich keine 16 mehr bin...

2. Du nennst Spam in einem Thread über einen >Rapper< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nonsense auf Grundschulniveau?
   Wenn die Grundschulniveau stört, würdest du dich auch über Öko Fresh lustig machen/beschweren!

3. Ich halte meine Klappe wann es mir passt! Und das ist ganz bestimmt nicht dann, wenn
    ein "Möchte-gern-Aufpasser" wie Du, mir das "befiehlt"!

4. Ich bin meiner, und auch der Meinung anderer nach, ziemlich selbstständig!

5. /ignore

MfG Lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. November 2007)

Übrigens ist Grundschulniveau oftmals höher angesiedelt als Gymnasialniveau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hernwhaga (23. November 2007)

boah lurock du möchtegern mod heul doch und wenn dir der thread net passt dann schreib halt net -_-


----------



## Veragron (23. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das zeugt von Reife
Naja, lern bitte erstmal, dich vernünftig auszudrücken. Und damit du das auch verstehst:
Olol Hernwhaga heul doch wenn dir freie Meinungsäußerung net passt wander aus!!111einself [/sarkasmus aus]


----------



## Hernwhaga (23. November 2007)

^^


----------



## Lurock (23. November 2007)

hernwhaga, wenn du Meinungsäußerungen verbieten willst, dann erkläre
mir bitte die Funktion eines Forums! Wenn du das aber nicht kannst,
solltest du dir an deine eigene Nase greifen, denn erst den Erwachsenen
spielen und dann nicht wissen was man schreibt ist wie schon öfters in diesem
Thread angesprochen: Grundschulniveau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hernwhaga (23. November 2007)

ja du bist nur am rumheulen wie unfassbar kindisch und unreif doch alle sind dann kannses auch lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. November 2007)

Geh bitte zurück in deine eigene Traumwelt, in der du König bist. Danke.


----------



## Lurock (23. November 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> ja du bist nur am rumheulen wie unfassbar kindisch und unreif doch alle sind dann kannses auch lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht alle, nur manche und bei denen (z.B. bei Dir) trifft es ja auch zu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. November 2007)

Da es hier Leute gibt, die Niveau immernoch für Seife halten, mach ich mal zu... :>


----------

